# upside down catfish with white sores on belly



## skrobby (May 24, 2011)

so i have an upside down catfish im not sure the technical name but it swims upside down and right side up normally but i just noticed that there are two white sores that are forming and getting bigger on the catfishes underside anyone know what is causing this and have any remedies for me any help would be appreciated i dont want the fish to die.

the tank i have is a fresh water 45 gal stretched hexagon with a jack dempsi cichlid and a large orange tiger oscar thats it besides the catfish


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The catfish is a syno eruptus or feather fin catfish. The sores looks like either a parasite or some sort of damage. Its really hard to tell.


----------

